# Batman:Dead End (fan film)



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I thought I would share this with ya'll — it's a Batman fan film with a twist, but in a very cool way:










Download the movie here: (43 megs)
http://www.sajuta.org/batman_deadend_fanfilm.mov

Enjoy!


----------



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

*Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! .... YES!!!!*

3 of my favourite comic book / story franchises finally meet! Batman, Aliens, and Predator!!!! 

THAT was awesome. AMAZING! The Dark Horse stories manifested. Oh man, that was TOOOO good. I love it. It's been too long since I've got a good hit of Aliens, Predator, or Batman (we've discussed Batman before, movies 1 & 2 were the best respectively; the comic book is the originator).

Wicked job on this. Obviously some connections were needed to make this movie, the Aliens and Preds were excellent.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The rumor is that one (or more) of the folks involved in the production are, or were, employed with Stan Winston studios (the trés cool chaps who created the Batman, Aliens and Predator costumes).

Did you notice that Chekov's (Walter Koenig) son "Boner" from Growing Pains was the Joker?


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

You don't have permission to access /batman_deadend_fanfilm.mov on this server


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Forbidden access... Did it get moved or blocked? I'd like to see this myself...


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Tried a right-click download to disk and received an error that the file doesn't exist...

Darn.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

They must have moved it... no doubt they were hit with a massive spike.









I have a copy if anyone has space. I'd be more than happy to post it for all to see, but alas I have only a piddly 10 meg area. So, if anyone has 45 megs to spare, I can FTP it to you. (I'm not even going to bother trying to re-compress it myself -- it'd take too long and wouldn't be more hassle than anything).


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

TheForce.Net has the clip posted on their site:

http://download.theforce.net/theater/batman-deadend/Batman_Dead_End.mov

Hopefully it'll stay their for a while, yet.


----------



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

Haha, Boner was the Joker? I had no clue what his real name was. On top of that, Boner is Chekov's son?? lol, this is too much too funny. I think Scott Baio was cardboard box #2 or best boy, in this movie.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Yup, Andrew Koenig:










... I think Kirk Cameron was cardboard box #1 as well!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

I was wondering when Neo was going to show up and trash the scene..

Pretty impressive for a 'fan' film if in fact that was what this was... I kind of hope this is some sort of teaser for a full film, but I know it's too good to be true.

I am really tired of the current Batman franchise, it is so silly. I really prefer the 'Dark Night' persona than the TV show one.

This is the first time since I read Frank Miller's books that someone successfully attempted a dark night version of Bats.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Unfortunately the film is nothing more than a portfolio reel to promote the artists themselves (or so it says in their credits at the end). There will be no full-length film, although it is neat that they kind of tied in the Batman vs. Aliens/Predator which was a failry popular comic crossover with DC/DarkHorse comics.

Incidentally the director has worked on a variety of films like Dogma, Men in Black, Leviathan, Predator and a slew of others.

http://us.imdb.com/Name?Collora,+Sandy

I hope that this little movie gives "hollywood" a clear example of what Batman (as well as comic movies) should be about.


----------

